# Iraqi parliament votes to expell all  US troops and disarms its citizens



## tyroneweaver (Jan 5, 2020)

News

Well, if Trump is smart he will use it to leave. And for the iranians not to follow


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

_The vote still needs the approval of the Iraqi government, which has permitted a U.S. presence in the country to help combat the Islamic State.


Iraqi Prime Minister Adil Abdul-Mahdi told parliament that Iraq was grateful for the assistance the U.S. has provided in fighting ISIS, but he is now recommending that the 5,200 American troops stationed there permanently leave the country. 


Abdul-Mahdi said President Trump called him to ask for help in mediating with Iran after the U.S. embassy in Baghdad was attacked. 


Soon after, the U.S. launched the drone strike that killed Soleimani and also claimed the life of Iranian-backed Iraqi militia leader Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis. 


*Sunni and Kurdish members of parliament boycotted the session, but Shiite parties, many of them Iranian-backed, *had enough votes to pass the resolution._


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

Iran now controls Iraq's government.  They want no resistance to their tyranny.. Time to fight them tooth and nail.. Make Iran a glass parking lot if necessary!

Wake up America... this is what the left wants to do to you!


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

Two tyrants one stone. Excellent job Mr. President and Team!

Who Was The Iraqi Commander Also Killed In The Baghdad Drone Strike?

_Iranian Maj. Gen. Qassem Soleimani, killed in a drone strike early Friday, is getting the vast majority of the media attention. But several others were also killed in the attack, including militia leader Abu Mahdi al-Muhandis. For years, Muhandis has been one of the most important military figures in Iraq, as the deputy commander of Iraq's Popular Mobilization Forces.


Born in Iraq as Jamal Jaafar al-Ibrahimi, Muhandis fled to Iran after Saddam Hussein came to power in the late 1970s. He was among a number of Iraqis who left to fight on the side of Iran during the Iran-Iraq war in the 1980s. *He is considered by the U.S. and Kuwait to be the architect of the bombing of the American and French embassies in Kuwait in 1983, and was sentenced to death by a Kuwaiti court.*_


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Two tyrants one stone. Excellent job Mr. President and Team!
> 
> Who Was The Iraqi Commander Also Killed In The Baghdad Drone Strike?
> 
> ...


Well that's a bonus prize...  Sentence was carried out.... WIN/WIN


----------



## Circe (Jan 5, 2020)

They're going to expel us, huh...………….

Good luck with that.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jan 5, 2020)

Circe said:


> They're going to expel us, huh...………….
> 
> Good luck with that.


The Iranians declared war over 18 years ago on the US, a declaration they have not abandoned. I can see this escalating very quickly or dying rapidly once a bombing of most of Iran is completed.  Right now this could go either way very quickly.


----------



## Augustine_ (Jan 5, 2020)

Here we are, still paying for Dubya's failings.  Remember, republicans defended Dubya as fiercely and with the exact same language then as they are defending Trump now.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > They're going to expel us, huh...………….
> ...


Forty years... 40 years after two religious zealots make a pact


----------



## Circe (Jan 5, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> The Iranians declared war over 18 years ago on the US, a declaration they have not abandoned. I can see this escalating very quickly or dying rapidly once a bombing of most of Iran is completed.  Right now this could go either way very quickly.



I consider the war with Iran started 41 years ago, with the hostages they took from our embassy. I don't forget or forgive that and a war with Iran is fine with me. Trump has to have a war with someone: EVERY president does. It's what presidents do. (Well, Carter didn't have a war, which is why the Iranians got away with the 444 days of holding our hostages.) Iran strikes me as the best candidate, really. Not as dangerous as North Korea, with its neighbor China. And they certainly deserve it.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> Here we are, still paying for Dubya's failings.  Remember, republicans defended Dubya as fiercely and with the exact same language then as they are defending Trump now.


No we are paying for Carter's failures. 40 years after two religious zealots make a pact


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> They want no resistance to their tyranny..


Who invaded Iraq in 2003 again ?


----------



## jwoodie (Jan 5, 2020)

Bush Jr. should have set up half a dozen semi-autonomous military districts in Iraq (including one run by the Brits) and at least one permanent military base.  The idea of a unified Iraq is only possible under dictatorial rule, and the concept of minority rights is nonexistent under Sharia law.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2020)

Angelo said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > They want no resistance to their tyranny..
> ...


Damn Hillary.


----------



## Augustine_ (Jan 5, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > Here we are, still paying for Dubya's failings.  Remember, republicans defended Dubya as fiercely and with the exact same language then as they are defending Trump now.
> ...


If you want to play your retarded little game, we can blame Ike for starting hostilities with the coup.  But let's not be retarded, which I know is hard for you, and stick to IRAQ, since it's the topic of the thread and all.  You voted for our soldiers to die for nothing there every election you had the chance, and we continue to pay for your stupidity.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...





RodISHI said:


> No we are paying for Carter's failures. 40 years after two religious zealots make a pact


 Wow.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Jan 5, 2020)

So Trump has ended the war in Iraq!


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...


Wrong. I didn't vote for anything until my children were in their teens and even then I voted for Ross Perot. Since this is where we are today as a the result of failed policies all along the way I support president Trump taking decisive action just like he did this week. He and his team did a hell of a good job, IMO.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

Our great leaders have successfully whitewashed history.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Jan 5, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> News
> 
> Well, if Trump is smart he will use it to leave. And for the iranians not to follow



It will be interesting to see if the government agreed with the Parliament and if Trump complies.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Wrong. I didn't vote for anything until my children were in their teens and even then I voted for Ross Perot. Since this is where we are today as a the result of failed policies all along the way I support president Trump taking decisive action just like he did this week. He and his team did a hell of a good job, IMO.


I guarantee they lied to Trump to get him to pull the trigger on this one.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

Lucky for Iran Obama won in 2008.


----------



## DGS49 (Jan 5, 2020)

Lest we not forget, America-led sanctions have brought Iran's economy to its figurative knees already.  The Elites have plenty due to President Soetoro's gambit, but the common folks are suffering mightily. And now "we" have the ability to *DESTROY their capacity to refine oil *in a matter of MINUTES, which would, figuratively speaking, throw them back to the hunter-gatherer stage of economic capacity.

They have picked a fight with the biggest bully on the block...and now they have it.  It cannot end well for Iran.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> Here we are, still paying for Dubya's failings.  Remember, republicans defended Dubya as fiercely and with the exact same language then as they are defending Trump now.



 The Democrats also defended Obama when we did not end these wars and got us involved in new ones. Then they nominated another war monger and here we are.

 I don't know if I ever expect the Republicans will learn. Will the Democrats?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> Lest we not forget, America-led sanctions have brought Iran's economy to its figurative knees already.  The Elites have plenty due to President Soetoro's gambit, but the common folks are suffering mightily. And now "we" have the ability to *DESTROY their capacity to refine oil *in a matter of MINUTES, which would, figuratively speaking, throw them back to the hunter-gatherer stage of economic capacity.
> 
> They have picked a fight with the biggest bully on the block...and now they have it.  It cannot end well for Iran.



 Iran is doing OK with new oil contracts with China and Russia. All three got together for war games. You can guarantee that they have let Iran know they will back them. 

 If there is a war with Iran, tens of thousands of Israeli's and Saudi Arabians die and it will be brought here also.


----------



## the other mike (Jan 5, 2020)

DGS49 said:


> Lest we not forget, America-led sanctions have brought Iran's economy to its figurative knees already.  The Elites have plenty due to President Soetoro's gambit, but the common folks are suffering mightily. And now "we" have the ability to *DESTROY their capacity to refine oil *in a matter of MINUTES, which would, figuratively speaking, throw them back to the hunter-gatherer stage of economic capacity.
> 
> They have picked a fight with the biggest bully on the block...and now they have it.  It cannot end well for Iran.


Keep talking the talk.

We start bombing Iran, and Israel and Saudi Arabia go next.
For oil ? It will be too expensive at that point anyway.
Worship the war ships.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Jan 5, 2020)

Vote? 

Great Satan has a castle fortress.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Iran now controls Iraq's government.


WHO COULD HAVE SEEN THIS COMING?!?!?!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 5, 2020)

pknopp said:


> Augustine_ said:
> 
> 
> > Here we are, still paying for Dubya's failings.  Remember, republicans defended Dubya as fiercely and with the exact same language then as they are defending Trump now.
> ...



Dimms are not anti war.  They are cogs in the military industrial complex train.  They only care about money and power.  They are corrupt scum.


----------



## Confounding (Jan 5, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> Make Iran a glass parking lot if necessary!



Slow down Satan.


----------



## Circe (Jan 5, 2020)

Augustine_ said:


> ...stick to IRAQ, since it's the topic of the thread and all.  You voted for our soldiers to die for nothing there every election you had the chance, and we continue to pay for your stupidity.



Yeah, it's a problem. Like riding a tiger: dangerous to ride, even more dangerous to get off.

Looks like Pompeo will have to run over there and finesse this politically (by which I mean bribe them to shut up). They can't expel us, after all: they are a conquered country. We conquered them. Not very well, obviously, but still.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2020)

ColonelAngus said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Augustine_ said:
> ...



 Sadly right now they are.


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 5, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> _The vote still needs the approval of the Iraqi government, which has permitted a U.S. presence in the country to help combat the Islamic State.
> 
> 
> Iraqi Prime Minister Adil Abdul-Mahdi told parliament that Iraq was grateful for the assistance the U.S. has provided in fighting ISIS, but he is now recommending that the 5,200 American troops stationed there permanently leave the country.
> ...




Look for the checks from Iran deposited in all of those bank accounts....


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2020)

2aguy said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > _The vote still needs the approval of the Iraqi government, which has permitted a U.S. presence in the country to help combat the Islamic State.
> ...



 I thought Iran was broke?


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

pknopp said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


Instead of taking care of their people with the oil money from China the great Khomeini told his people they would have to lump it a few years back so Iran could keep pressing into other countries with their terrorist acts. Its on Twitter where he said it go look it up.


----------



## Billiejeens (Jan 5, 2020)

pknopp said:


> DGS49 said:
> 
> 
> > Lest we not forget, America-led sanctions have brought Iran's economy to its figurative knees already.  The Elites have plenty due to President Soetoro's gambit, but the common folks are suffering mightily. And now "we" have the ability to *DESTROY their capacity to refine oil *in a matter of MINUTES, which would, figuratively speaking, throw them back to the hunter-gatherer stage of economic capacity.
> ...



No.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 5, 2020)

tyroneweaver said:


> News
> 
> Well, if Trump is smart he will use it to leave.



LOL.  Yeah, right....


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



 How many people here can't afford to see a doctor because we have wasted trillions of dollars doing something no one can explain.


----------



## Issa (Jan 5, 2020)

jwoodie said:


> Bush Jr. should have set up half a dozen semi-autonomous military districts in Iraq (including one run by the Brits) and at least one permanent military base.  The idea of a unified Iraq is only possible under dictatorial rule, and the concept of minority rights is nonexistent under Sharia law.


We ruined iraq and helped create ISIS in the region like we helped al Qaeda before.
And no sharia law protects minorities.
How did the Christian's and jews survive under the Islamic empire for centuries? And why did the jews flee europe after the fall of the Islamic rule in europe ?


----------



## 2aguy (Jan 5, 2020)

pknopp said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...




They have 150 billion dollars from obama that they use to spread terrorism...


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

pknopp said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Sorry not going on a sidetrack issue with you. People being able to get or not get medical care is a whole different ball of wax with its own problems that have not a damn thing to do with foreign policy. Hell, I had a nurse call me the other day on behalf of the clinic to say I needed to schedule surgery right away to have my gallbladder taken out, because "that is what they do when you have gallstones". I told her no thank you, I may have to spend another twenty bucks on some herbs that are melting them stones away.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 5, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> I may have to spend another twenty bucks on some herbs that are melting them stones away.


Maybe give that money to charity, instead of flushing down the toilet.


----------



## Anathema (Jan 5, 2020)

We should use this as a means to remove all military, diplomatic and governmental personnel, funding, and sssistance from Iraq. Permanently. 

The only thing we should leave is a note informing the Iraqi Government that ANY attack on ANY US asset Which can be traced back to the Iraqi nation will be met with extreme military retaliation that will destroy the Iraqi nation and Government  entirely.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2020)

2aguy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



 We have 21 trillion in debt you refuse to pay for.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

pknopp said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Well we'd better insist that our legislative and elected officials get everyone that has utilized the military around the globe for protection to pay their fair share of that then.


----------



## Flash (Jan 5, 2020)

Just for clarification.

It was not everybody in Parliament, just a little less than half.  The Shiite coalition supported by Iran with the money that Obama gave them.

Second it was a non binding resolution.  Really doesn't mean jackshit.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

Flash said:


> Just for clarification.
> 
> It was not everybody in Parliament, just a little less than half.  The Shiite coalition supported by Iran with the money that Obama gave them.
> 
> Second it was a non binding resolution.  Really doesn't mean jackshit.


Yup all the shites and none of the others represented there kind of a dead give away what's on the horizon for poor lil ole Iran terrorism.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



 You let me know when that happens. The other problem is none of this has been for their protection.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

pknopp said:


> You let me know when that happens. The other problem is none of this has been for their protection.


Well you are correct in a sense on the ones who lost the last world war. Apparently some of those think they want a repeat event. Could happen I suppose but keep in mind Russia allied with America to save themselves in the last one. That is probably why you have all these peeps now having fitz over president Trump warning president Putin about terrorist plans in his neck of the woods. There is always that option of emptying out some bank accounts of those found to be complicit with terrorist too. That would probably pay a hell of a chunk of that debt in a hurry.


----------



## depotoo (Jan 5, 2020)

Interesting explanation of what they actually voted on-


----------



## pknopp (Jan 5, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > You let me know when that happens. The other problem is none of this has been for their protection.
> ...



 What we do has nothing to do with protecting anyone. I entirely about controlling them.


----------



## RodISHI (Jan 5, 2020)

pknopp said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


No that is the worlds Islam and China's communist you are talking about that takes all things by force and we are not an Islamic nation and to my notion we will never be one.


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 5, 2020)

Trump's Biggest Nightmare!  "Punish" him by making it easier for him to withdraw American troops from a Middle Eastern country.

How will they torture Trump next? By greenlighting construction of a new Trump hotel and casino in downtown Baghdad?

Read the fine print. It was only the Shiite MPs who showed up to vote; the Sunni and Kurdish members, totaling not quite half the chamber, boycotted despite threats from Iranian-sponsored militias that anyone who declined to support the measure would be considered a traitor. And that’s not all:

The legislation threads a fine needle: While using strong language demanding that the government “end any foreign presence on Iraqi soil and prevent the use of Iraqi airspace, soil and water for any reason” by foreign forces,* it gives no timetable for doing so*.

It would end the mission approved in 2014 that gave the United States the explicit task of helping the Iraqi forces to fight the Islamic State. That agreement gave the Americans substantial latitude to launch attacks and use Iraqi airspace. But the measure would leave in place the Strategic Framework Agreement, which allows an American troop presence in Iraq.​
All today’s vote did is attempt to formally withdraw Iraq from the coalition to defeat ISIS. If Iraq leaves the coalition then the reason for allowing U.S. troops to be stationed in the country — defeating ISIS — evaporates. It’s an indirect way, in other words, of signaling that Americans (and other foreign troops) should leave. And it’s not even binding law. It would become law if the Iraqi prime minister, Adel Abdul Mahdi, signed it, which he’s given every indication of doing. But there’s a catch:

Lawmakers responded by passing *a nonbinding resolution* calling on the government to end the foreign troop presence in Iraq. The United States and Iraq cooperate under a strategic framework agreement whose cancellation requires binding legislation. Iraq’s caretaker government is not legally authorized to sign such a law, Iraqi legal experts said.​
Why is Abdul Mahdi part of a “caretaker government” in the first place? Because: He’s Iran’s boy, and Iraqis have grown tired of being governed by Iran’s boys. He came to power, and was protected while in power, due to the efforts of the now smoked Qassem Soleimani, who brokered the deal that installed him as PM and then leaned on various political factions inside Iraq to stick with him. That didn’t sit well with Iraqis who already resent Iranian domination; two months of mass protests followed and eventually forced Abdul Mahdi to resign. He remains in office for the time being while the country tries to figure out how to form a new government that’s acceptable-ish to all factions.

So today’s resolution was championed by an Iranian stooge and ratified by Shiites who are either allied with Iran themselves or too fearful at a fraught moment to defy Iran’s demands that the U.S. be rebuked. Media coverage that fails to note those sectarian wrinkles in the politics of the vote is as skewed as some of the reporting last week alleging that “demonstrators” attacked the U.S. embassy in Baghdad. Those weren’t demonstrators, they were militiamen backed by Iran and led by a guy who himself ended up painted across the asphalt next to Soleimani in Thursday night’s airstrike.

Why such weak tea of a "resolution"? Iraqi Shiites don't have the power to get overly aggressive on *Iran’s* behalf. The more emphatically they side with Tehran against the U.S., the more of a divide forms with Iraqi Kurds and Sunnis. We've had several months of mass protests against Iranian hegemony over Iraq, with even plenty of young Shiites participating. If they push Iran’s agenda too hard, the protesters might get even more pissed off and the country even further destabilized. So they gave their Iranian masters a half-measure.

To be honest, even the Shiite don't want the United States to leave much more than the Sunnis and Kurds do. Losing U.S. military support — and money — makes preventing the revival of ISIS that much harder. Having American troops nearby provides a political counterweight to Iran’s influence. The American presence helps maintain a certain balance of power, Iraqi Shiite leaders, who are Arab, do not share the Persian Shiite Leaders desire to rule politically.  Ayatollah Sistani has no desire to be a political ruler.  The Americans in country give them much more room to maneuver than they’d have if Iran could do as they please in Iraq.  With us there, Shiite leaders play both sides to some extent. They know full well that with US gone, Iran would turn them into a vassal state.


----------

